

Wake up Barnes & Noble, Bookstores 2.0 - Blocks8
http://www.brittanymlaughlin.com/

======
scottieh
It's a huge problem and I'm glad someone took a crack at identifying how large
retail chains can stay relevant. I think it's spot on.

